# My snakes (pic heavy)



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a lot of corn snakes and am going to a reptile expo next weekend, so expect more pics. I plan on breeding corn snakes eventually, so they are a large part of my collection.
Here's my 3 normals I rescued from a distributor in Texas. The distributor was shut down because they were not feeding and keeping the animals in overcrowded, improper conditions. 
































This is my male anery motley/stripe, Maddoc. It takes 2 people to get good pictures of him and I was the only person home, so they're not the best.
















This is Maddoc's future girlfriend. She's an anery stripe.
















Here's my female Lavender, Speedy.








Here's her very handsome future boyfriend. He's also a Lavender.
















Here's my ghost. Not sure if it's male or female yet. We'll find out next weekend.








This is my female Aztec striped ghost. She came with a male of the same kind, but sadly he died suddenly about a month after we got him.








A bad picture of my male Okeetee, George. He's very grouchy, so he only comes out of his tank when it's absolutely necessary.








This is my amel girl's belly. She was sleeping under her water dish.








Here's my amel motley boy. I love his head.








And this is my big baby, Sid. He's a Colombian red tail boa. He's about 6' and 5 years old. 
















I also have a male western hognose snake named Chubby, but he was sleeping and I didn't want to wake him, so I'll post his picture later.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Beautiful snakes! I'm also planning on breeding corns in a few years when my classic is old enough and I find it the perfect mate. He/she is stunning and I would be insane not to breed it (not going to sex it until it's larger). I'd love to see pics of the hognose, these guys are on my wishlist.


----------



## CSTR (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful! ;D


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I really want a snake at some point, yours are adorable. ^^

Love the boa, he'd be AWESOME to hold.


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks everybody! Here's pictures of Chubby as promised. He really likes his castle.
















Here's another picture of my lavender female, Speedy.








Thanks for looking.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Simply beautiful creatures you have there. How many do you have in total as of right now?


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have 16 snakes. This is our newest family member. 








She's a Colombian Rainbow boa. We've named her Luna.


----------



## Blue (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow I love your snakes! I'm glad i'm not the only snake lover who loves rats too (and just about everything)! They are beautiful!


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you. I love them a lot.


> I'm glad i'm not the only snake lover who loves rats too (and just about everything)!


There's a few of us out there.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Chubby is way too cute. Do you keep other reptiles as well?


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have 4 lizards. A Mali Uromastyx, a bearded dragon, a norther blue tongue skink, and a crested gecko. I'll probably get 1 more crested gecko and that will be it for lizards.


----------

